# Patches VOX Tonelab EX



## DirRecGuit (Feb 5, 2017)

STEVE VAI Distortion on Tonelab EX Guitar Patch Settings USB [#12].






Tonelab Ex Patches: https://goo.gl/cwT1C1


David Gilmour Sound On Sound EFFECT for the VOX Tonelab EX [#29].






Tonelab Ex Patches: VOX Tonelab EX - Patches / Presets - YouTube
SUBSCRIBE HERE: Direct Recording Guitar


----------

